# Lots of Free Patterns!



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Set aside an hour or two to look at all these patterns!
Click on this link and scroll to the bottom under the photos where there is a list of further links to open. Some of those in turn lead to even more!

http://kiwiyarns.wordpress.com/free-patterns/


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Lovely patterns there - thank you!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Lovely patterns thanks for the link. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link, some really nice patterns


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

Love these patterns esp the Japanese tea cozy. Thanks.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I liked all the yarn company's list at the bottom (all in one place) to take you to all the yarn companies patterns. Thank you now I need to knit faster. LOL


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Now more to add to my to do list. Thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for this link ! I don't have enough time to look for everything, I like, but I downloaded 3 very pretty lacy shawls (knitted) !


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Great choices... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

New to me! Thanks.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this link!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for all these patterns. rlmayknit


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

this is a good one!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Some really nice patterns on this site. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tiptoptina (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi im looking for toy patterns pref free ones please if you know of any sites app thanks kristina from cornwall uk.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Another bookmarked for a rainy day. So many to look at. Thanks.


----------

